# Freezing e-liquids - preserve the flavour



## PsyCLown (6/12/16)

Hey all,

So I often take quite a while to finish a bottle of vape juice and over time the flavour diminishes.
So I was wondering whether one could perhaps freeze e-juices as well as concentrates if you do not plan on using it all in a short period of time?

I am thinking this would help slow down the degradation of flavour. I know it is not a common problem as a lot of people go through juice like crazy and can't get enough of it.

So I was thinking perhaps keep smaller amounts of juices in bottles and then freeze the larger amounts and as I start to run out, take it out and allow it to defrost then fill up the bottle and freeze the larger amount again.

This would be for both store purchased juices as well as DIY, not that it should matter much as it is the same shizz at the end of the day really.

Opinions? Has anyone tried it? I suspect it could always slow down / prevent the steeping process from occurring so you'd need to be careful as to when you freeze the juices.

P.S. No, sharing my juice with you will not help the situation  hehe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/12/16)

I keep a set of concentrates in use in a dark cupboard. My 2nd and 3rd back-up concentrate bottles stay in the fridge until the one i use runs out. I have ocd like that. One in use, two full ones.. Even worse with other stuff, lol. Have never put juice in the fridge or freezer though


----------



## SuicideZA (6/12/16)

I'm not sure a 70% glycerol solution will freeze at -20C especially given it is generally mixed with 30% propylene glycol (an anti-freeze) but the cold temperature would definately help to preserve the flavour compounds in the solution. So I think that is a good idea tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (7/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I keep a set of concentrates in use in a dark cupboard. My 2nd and 3rd back-up concentrate bottles stay in the fridge until the one i use runs out. I have ocd like that. One in use, two full ones.. Even worse with other stuff, lol. Have never put juice in the fridge or freezer though


I also like to keep a spare bottle of concentrate at hand, especially those hard to find ones. I keep mine in those black wham boxes they are selling at plastic warehouse in my closet. I was thinking of the fridge thing, but have read that if you store your liquid /concentrates and nicotine in a dark place the shelf life is anything from 15-24 months.


----------



## PsyCLown (7/12/16)

I generally keep my juices and concentrates in my cupboard which is dark and stays cool, although I still experience issues with flavour loss.

@SuicideZA I wasn't aware that VG and PG will probably not freeze at -20C, although as long as it cools them down a lot then that should be sufficient I would imagine. I think I will give it a try and let you guys know in a few months time what the out come was.
I doubt it will ruin the juice, that is the worst which could happen.

I think it would probably be best to allow everything to settle down to room temperature and give it a shake before attempting to do anything with the juices / concentrates though after having cooled / frozen them.


----------



## Jan (7/12/16)

http://allaboute-cigarettes.proboards.com/thread/26523/nicotine-degradation-myths

Interesting post about the freezing point of various ingredients

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------

